# 1970's Rotary Quartz 50 8000?



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

Hello all,

I'm trying to identify the model of Rotary watch that I inherited from my grandfather. It's this one here:

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BcPKajilzrL/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=1iv8m52cydnd4

It's appears to have an ETA 9362 quartz movement. I wondered if the large numbers "38-74" may indicate that the watch was made in 1974?

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BiKv9XnHQ1o/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=147qte9s0epba

The caseback has what may be the model number - 50 8000?

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BioYB4TnLo_/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=108xc9f1nvyxi

I've found some similar Rotary watches from the same period but none have the same cushion case style that this one does. Any help in identifying this watch much appreciated!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

"38 - 74" may indicate the week and year that particular component was made (capacitor?).

The exact year it was assembled may not be forthcoming from the markings, or when it was shipped to the retailer.

I doubt Rotary as it now is, has any detailed records.

Best of luck in your search.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I would have thought the engraving on the back would suggest it was made in 1978 or before.

Dr Ranfft has his example at 1977, but this is suggestion rather than fact. These movements were also fitted to Longines and Certina watches, but both had stopped using a recognisable serial numer system by then. I'd stick on 1978


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

@scottswatchesYes the watch was presented to my grandfather in 1978 so it's from around that year. Dr Ranfft seems to suggest the movement in the watch is a day/date which this isn't (unless the day is hidden behind the dial).

@StanThanks, the date on the capacitor and the date it was presented give a timeframe of between 1974 - 1978.

This is just my own curiosity, I've no intention of selling the watch as it has too much sentimental value- my grandfather wore it every day. I was just intrigued when I searched and couldn't find any other examples or any information about it.


----------

